# Long or Short or Shong?



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok, following on from another post. My mummy mouse is pictured below. What's with her hair?


Every litter she has had has contained some regular shorthaired babies. But there are also these other mice that appear to only have long hair on the white parts of their coat.
Here is her latest litter.... 

And a few pics of some of the babies, hopefully you can see what I mean  






Anyone got an idea???


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

From my understanding she is a long hair that just needs to be improved on. If you like the long hair you could breed her back to a long haired son and start trying to improve on the gene.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I can see long hairs all over the babies... maybe its just because the white is more noticable that it looks like its just the white thats longhaired??

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmmmm, I thought longhaired mice had more uniform long hair. Or is that something that needs selective breeding to achieve?
I am not after breeding long haired mice, just curious


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Long hair that looks even does have to be bred for... because molting etc can change the coat, especially on females.

W xx


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Dont suppose you originally got your mice from my neck of the woods?
I have broken/pied line of semi long hair. They are getting longer with each generation but tend to just moult out and look fluffy as opposed to keeping it. I have all sorts of colours in them and each group produced roughly true these days, but you do get the oddball from time to time.
I have had the line of pet mice for a good 5 years now and sold many over that time.

Not the best pics as I think they are older than your little ones in the pics and dont have any adult pics to hand but you get the idea


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Man, your mice are very cute. To begin with I used to get my mice from a couple of pet shops that I knew were decent. So my mice originally came from a shop that is supplied by one of the owners customers.
So if you ever sold mice to a pet shop in North London then maybe......


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

mousemad said:


> Man, your mice are very cute. To begin with I used to get my mice from a couple of pet shops that I knew were decent. So my mice originally came from a shop that is supplied by one of the owners customers.
> So if you ever sold mice to a pet shop in North London then maybe......


I have sold that way before but never sold to a pet shop there, could well be some distant mousie relations you never know.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe.....still would love the little cutie in the second pic


----------

